# Las autobajas provocan el colapso de la industria en España



## IsabelloMendaz (10 Ene 2022)

La avalancha de bajas laborales por el Covid frena ya la producción industrial


La pandemia de Covid-19 sigue haciendo estragos en la economía. La avalancha de bajas laborales que se están produciendo tras la llegada de la variante ómicron, más allá de sus connotaciones para la salud de los trabajadores, está empezando a tener consecuencias graves para el funcionamiento de...




www.elperiodico.com





Manteca + Asar


----------



## Palimpsesto. (10 Ene 2022)

Quiero mis 10.días de baja por el paco test.


----------



## amigos895 (10 Ene 2022)

La culpa es del covid no de llamar al número especial para decir que ha dado positivo sin comprar papayatest alguno para faltar al trabajo xD.


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Ene 2022)

Mmmmmmmm, que riiiico. 
De verdad que adoro el olor a napalm.... a todas putas horas.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Ene 2022)

En donde trabajo yo 3 autobajas.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ene 2022)

¿Y en la administración hay alguien? Porque si en el sector privado hay aluvión de bajas, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que habrá en el público.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Ene 2022)

Y MÁS TENDRÍA QUE HABER. EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL


----------



## sirpask (10 Ene 2022)

Auto-bajas... ¿Que podria salir mal?


----------



## Ajeroman (10 Ene 2022)

Los 3 albañiles que tenía en casa esta mañana para reparar el tejado, han llamado a uno de ellos por rastreo y ya son los 3 positivo, no han venido esta tarde, 7 días parada la obra, me cago en su puta madre joder


----------



## Miércoles (10 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy gestionando 30 bajas, casualidades el primer Lunes laboral después de las vacaciones de Navidac.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La avalancha de bajas laborales por el Covid frena ya la producción industrial
> 
> 
> La pandemia de Covid-19 sigue haciendo estragos en la economía. La avalancha de bajas laborales que se están produciendo tras la llegada de la variante ómicron, más allá de sus connotaciones para la salud de los trabajadores, está empezando a tener consecuencias graves para el funcionamiento de...
> ...




Nadie se podría haber imaginado jamás que en el pais del Lazarillo y el Buscón osease de la picaresca podría suceder algo así.

Llamas al centro médico, dices que te has hecho un pacotest y que pone que has pillado el covisidra asintomático y tienes tus días de baja laboral sin ni siquiera mirarte, que podría haber salido mal    

Saludos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y en la administración hay alguien? Porque si en el sector privado hay aluvión de bajas, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que habrá en el público.



No ha ido ni el que abre la puerta. Con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Ene 2022)

Pues yo refiero seguir ante todo el mundo sin vacunar y sin pedir la baja esta, por 7 días de mierda sigo siendo un purasangre ante los ojos de mis compañeros funcis trivacunados.


----------



## al loro (10 Ene 2022)

En el país de la picaresca y vagos... no se podía saber..


----------



## snoopi (10 Ene 2022)

Y después te dan pasaporte?


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (10 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Y después te dan pasaporte?



Por supuesto!


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nadie se podría haber imaginado jamás que en el pais del Lazarillo y el Buscón osease de la picaresca podría suceder algo así.
> 
> Llamas al centro médico, dices que te has hecho un pacotest y que pone que has pillado el covisidra asintomático y tienes tus días de baja laboral sin ni siquiera mirarte, que podría haber salido mal
> 
> Saludos.



Otra ventaja adicional es que puedes entrar en Australia


----------



## ka&an (10 Ene 2022)

En mi empresa no hace falta ni llamar al medico. Choni la tarde la cabalgata escribe a subjefa y la dice que marido y niña mayor positivos, y ella y niña pequeña negativos. 

Pues la subjefa la dice que se quede en casa una semana por que en dos días sera positivo.

Vamos, que se ha fumado de momento 5 días son tener una baja ¿Sabeis quien envía el cuadrante de las nominas a contabilidad? Si, efectivamente, la subjefa. 

El director se piensa que esta de baja, la matriz no sabe absolutamente y la choni, en su casa sobándose el papo. 

Ni llamar al medico oiga...

P.D: os hablo de megamultinacional, no de zapaterías Paco...


----------



## ka&an (10 Ene 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> En mi empresa no hace falta ni llamar al medico. Choni la tarde la cabalgata escribe a subjefa y la dice que marido y niña mayor positivos, y ella y niña pequeña negativos.
> 
> Pues la subjefa la dice que se quede en casa una semana por que en dos días sera positivo.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, a esta hora, sigue sin ser positivo, pero subjefa prefiere que no venga para que "no caigamos todos"


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (10 Ene 2022)

Me parece perfecto.

Que reme su puta madre.


----------



## Gainsbourg (10 Ene 2022)

¿Alguna forma de conseguir la baja sin que te violen nasalmente?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Ene 2022)

A quien se le ocurre decir en este pais, que la peña se pueda dar de baja simplemente con decirle por telefono a su empresa que tiene Covid.


----------



## Eric Finch (10 Ene 2022)

Yo no pillo una falsa baja por una mierda de papelucho ilegal.

Además es Sanidad quien tiene obligación de consultar mis datos y enviármelo a casa. Lo mismo que envía las tarjetas sanitarias a _mwrytw_s y _nygrytws bwenws _(esto último viene a cuenta porque en mi buzón recibí una tarjeta a nombre de una mora que, por cierto, hace ya tiempo que había _remigrado_ a su tierra prometida).

Mucho deben de cobrar estos subnormales para fingir bajas, a no ser que su convenio les garantice el 100% del salario.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Ene 2022)

Ejjjjjjque no ejjjjjjijjjjte ningun biruuuuu

A zampar rabos bien hondito. Morir es poco pa lo que mereceriais


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> ¿Alguna forma de conseguir la baja sin que te violen nasalmente?



Si, por el culo


----------



## elena francis (10 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y en la administración hay alguien? Porque si en el sector privado hay aluvión de bajas, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que habrá en el público.



En el ministerio esta mañana todo muy normal. No se han visto bajas desmesuradas.


----------



## Derrochaduros (10 Ene 2022)

No me toquéis las narices que otra vez estoy sin olfato, mucho de dejar de remar pero luego a quejarse de las bajas.....


----------



## chicken (10 Ene 2022)

Que haya tanta gente dándose de baja por un catarro invernal es insostenible y hay que cortarlo de raíz.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En el ministerio esta mañana todo muy normal. No se han visto bajas desmesuradas.



No deben haberse enterado...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Ene 2022)

Y qué se esperaban? 
Claro que se lo esperaban, era el efecto buscado, joder la economía.


----------



## NoTV (10 Ene 2022)

Se fomenta el caos desde la telepantalla. 
Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Manufacturer (10 Ene 2022)

jajaja...


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Pandemia de vacuñados, licencia para contagiar.

Vaya puto fracaso mas grande.


----------



## secuestrado (10 Ene 2022)

En el pais de los cagazas qué se esperaban. *DOS PUTOS AÑOS DE TERROR MEDIATICO TODS LOS PUTOS DÍAS*. Todos terriblemente asustados haciendose tests y de baja.


----------



## Paradigma (10 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> ¿Alguna forma de conseguir la baja sin que te violen nasalmente?



En Pais Vasco se reporta el resultado positivo del auto-test de antígenos y se rellena online un formulario de baja automática. 
Así es como se llega a la incidencia de 6.600 casos y subiendo.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Alguien sabe cómo pedir la covid pass en Andalucia. Seguro que todavia doy positivo de este virus chungísimo.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (10 Ene 2022)

Declive de España = Declive de la Unión Soviética


----------



## claudiofp (10 Ene 2022)

Antes el gobierno te cerro tu empresa ahora te lo cierra Paco tés


----------



## chicken (10 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y MÁS TENDRÍA QUE HABER. EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL



¿Quiénes son los listos? ¿Los que votan a Podemos, cobran paguitas y conocen todas las series de Netflix y HBO?


----------



## remerus (10 Ene 2022)

Es que lo han puesto tan a huevo que quien no se coja los siete días es gilipollas, mirar los profesores casi un mes de vacaciones de Navidad y casi todos se cogen el covid y la baja de 7 días justo cuando comienza el curso jajajaja .


----------



## geremi (10 Ene 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Es que lo han puesto tan a huevo que quien no se coja los siete días es gilipollas, mirar los profesores casi un mes de vacaciones de Navidad y casi todos se cogen el covid y la baja de 7 días justo cuando comienza el curso jajajaja .



¿Casi todos?... hacéis unas afirmaciones sin datos... en la entrada de mi enano esta mañana estaban TODAS las profesoras de infantil como de costumbre.

Pero vamos sí, en cuanto pusieron la medida se veía venir... hasta en la tierra de la libertad lo hacen así...


----------



## automono (10 Ene 2022)

se necesitaban subir los positivos, no existe mejor forma que con este sistema.
A la septima ola, automaticamente todos los que terminen en numero par el dni seran declarados positivos.


----------



## ciberobrero (10 Ene 2022)

Que se jodan los pacoempresarios por creer en el Covic. A pagar!


----------



## Funci-vago (10 Ene 2022)

A este paso solo quedaremos trabajando los funcionarios. 


















Es bromuro


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Ene 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> A este paso solo quedaremos trabajando los funcionarios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A este paso solo quedaremos trabajando haciendo que curramos, los funcionarios.


----------



## Turgot (10 Ene 2022)

Algo bueno tenía que tener la covic


----------



## Viviendo Digno (10 Ene 2022)

Como somos auto subnormales nos auto pegamos un tiro en el pie. Y yo el más auto tonto, que en estas fiestas me he cogido días de vacaciones.


----------



## Patito Feo (10 Ene 2022)

Os imaginais en la escuela publica?

Ha empezado hoy, preveo una F I E S T A de "contagios" de primera magnitud. 

Esta tarde consulto a mis hijos como ha ido el tema y quienes han aparecido.


----------



## Larata (10 Ene 2022)

Doy fe, cada día tendré unas 20-30 bajas del puto covid.


----------



## circonita (10 Ene 2022)

Pues que les den.

No son tan exigentes a la hora de contratar y poner pegas a cualquier chorrada de un currículum, pues ahora que se aguanten, yo desde luego para cubrir una semana un puesto de trabajo no me molesto en trabajar para una maquinaria laboral de mierda que trata al trabajador como a un perro.


----------



## Burbuoso (10 Ene 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> A este paso solo quedaremos trabajando los funcionarios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En mi unidad funcivaguil todos los bajistas pautacompletadoss {© by burbuoso}.




Demencial.....


----------



## Julc (10 Ene 2022)

Esto se arregla con el covid pass.


----------



## snoopi (10 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> ¿Alguna forma de conseguir la baja sin que te violen nasalmente?



Te apuntas y ya. Ni llamar hace falta

Date prisa por que pronto taparan el agujero


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Ene 2022)

que se jodan los empresaurios.


----------



## Diquesi (10 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y en la administración hay alguien? Porque si en el sector privado hay aluvión de bajas, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que habrá en el público.



Nunca han trabajado. No de alta ni de baja


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Ene 2022)

Herramienta magnífica para tirarse unos cuantos días en casa en el país de la paguita. No se podía de saber.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Y yo pienso que es por esto por lo que igual Sanchez está reculando

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-para-evaluar-el-covid-como-una-gripe.1681225


----------



## GatoAzul (10 Ene 2022)

Mientras tanto "algunos" se frotan las manos con las ganancias de las pruebas. 
Uno se hace la prueba, dice que es positivo y ya tiene el pasaporte para que le dejen en paz durante seis meses.


----------



## fayser (10 Ene 2022)

Barra libre de bajas... quién se lo iba a imaginar.

Así ha pasado, que el omicrón ha causado un millón de casos pero apenas muertos... sospechosamente parecido a una enfermedad inexistente.


----------



## olympus1 (10 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La avalancha de bajas laborales por el Covid frena ya la producción industrial
> 
> 
> La pandemia de Covid-19 sigue haciendo estragos en la economía. La avalancha de bajas laborales que se están produciendo tras la llegada de la variante ómicron, más allá de sus connotaciones para la salud de los trabajadores, está empezando a tener consecuencias graves para el funcionamiento de...
> ...



La tercera guerra mundial va de esto.


----------



## snoopi (10 Ene 2022)

A ver señores, hay muchos convenios de empresas que al final sales al 100% de nomina. Si hacerte ni el test llaams y te dan la baja y lo nojrmal es poder alargarla 15 o 20 dias sin problema, si tienes mucha cara mas, sin nisiquiera pisar el medico


----------



## Besucher (10 Ene 2022)

En mi calle hoy era imposible ir bien por la acera sin ir tropezándote contínuamente con cadáveres causados por el biruh. Tantos que ya habían empezado a recogerlos como si de los contenedores de la basura se tratase.

¡Nos vais a matar!


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

Que pongan a las mutuas a hacer PCRs a los supuestos contagiados o esto será un cachondeo.


----------



## Dan Daly (10 Ene 2022)

¿Pero no eran los funcis los vagos y maleantes?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (10 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> A ver señores, hay muchos convenios de empresas que al final sales al 100% de nomina. Si hacerte ni el test llaams y te dan la baja y lo nojrmal es poder alargarla 15 o 20 dias sin problema, si tienes mucha cara mas, sin nisiquiera pisar el medico



Pacoibex manda


----------



## George Orwell (10 Ene 2022)

La sexta ola: la ola de los jetas y los vagos.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Y yo pienso que es por esto por lo que igual Sanchez está reculando
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-para-evaluar-el-covid-como-una-gripe.1681225



Sánchez recula porque se lo han pedido sus amos. Él solo es un monigote, una marioneta de las élites globalistas, y le importan UN HUEVO los ciudadanos españoles y el futuro del país.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Ene 2022)

Los funcis tienen días moscosos y los remeros ahora tienen días mocosos


----------



## kabeljau (10 Ene 2022)

Hay gente que se lo hace más finamente, por ejemplo, elimina con sedación a 30.000 abuelos y le dan una medalla pensionada de por vida, creo que son 3000 ebros del ala.
No se te olvide remar.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (10 Ene 2022)

Por aquí de baja hasta que el virus mortal se vaya


----------



## Stalkeador (10 Ene 2022)

Mucho caradura y mucho cuento covidicio


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## weyler (10 Ene 2022)

Estado 3 semanas de baja (no covid) y es una maravilla, hacia años que no tenía tantos días libres


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sánchez recula porque se lo han pedido sus amos. Él solo es un monigote, una marioneta de las élites globalistas, y le importan UN HUEVO los ciudadanos españoles y el futuro del país.



A eso me refiero, y quién son sus amos? Los que tienen dinero, o sea los empresarios, y a esos no les conviene tanta baja.


----------



## CaCO3 (10 Ene 2022)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Los 3 albañiles que tenía en casa esta mañana para reparar el tejado, han llamado a uno de ellos por rastreo y ya son los 3 positivo, no han venido esta tarde, 7 días parada la obra, me cago en su puta madre joder



Yo me he buscado un albañil purasangre. Ni vacuna ni pacotest ni mierdas en vinagre. Y una vez a la semana quedo con él y nos tomamos unas cervezas para rajar del covic.

Reconozco que fue golpe de suerte y no premeditado: me enteré el primer día de cervezas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ene 2022)

no entiendo por que la gente va a trabajar, el BCE provee suficiente dinero para todos...


----------



## neofiz (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> En donde trabajo yo 3 autobajas.



5 o más autobajas, sin tests habrian venido a currar y curiosamente todos de oficina. Ni las peores epidemias de gripe.

Y encima teletrabajan que o estas de baja o trabajas. Pues las dos cosas. El covid les permite teletrabajar y estar de baja a la vez.

La empresa se ahorra en sueldos y cotizaciones y los currantes trabajan igual. Yo no se nada pero huelo el fraude de lejos, el primer fraude de sanidad de regalar bajas a gente que no tiene fiebre ni mocos ni dolor de cabeza. El segundo de la empresa de aceptar su teletrabajo y su baja por covid.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Joder, y cómo se lleva la resurrección? Cuántas veces has muerto ya?

a mí me dan ganas de empezar a hacerme teses sólo por tener el pase covid e ir a dar por culo a los hoteles y restaurantes que lo pidan exigiendo medidas sanitarias extremas.

Si son colaboracionistas, hay que darles colaboracionismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ene 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> ¿Pero no eran los funcis los vagos y maleantes?



Sí, pero no tienen necesidad de pedir la baja, porque están "teletrabajando". Así cobran el 100% "trabajando" lo mismo que si estuvieran de baja.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> A eso me refiero, y quién son sus amos? Los que tienen dinero, o sea los empresarios, y a esos no les conviene tanta baja.



Fíjate con quiénes se ha entrevistado en sus viajes: Soros y el presidente de Blackrock. Las empresas españolas LE IMPORTAN UNA MIERDA, son caca de vaca comparadas con las grandes multinacionales americanas.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (10 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Que pongan a las mutuas a hacer PCRs a los supuestos contagiados o esto será un cachondeo.



Ya lo es


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Fíjate con quiénes se ha entrevistado en sus viajes: Soros y el presidente de Blackrock. Las empresas españolas LE IMPORTAN UNA MIERDA, son caca de vaca comparadas con las grandes multinacionales americanas.



Joder, mira mi avatar... parece que todos los traidores se hacen fotos con Bill Gates, primero este y ahora Nadal.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Yo conozco a alguno al que le ha afectado un poco más (visión borrosa y fatiga unos meses, igual que no haya hecho deporte en su puta vida y no se cuide nada influye), pero nada que justifique todo esto.

Coño que mi madre casi palma por gripe dos veces y no monto estos pifostios. Es más, antes de todo esto yo ya llevaba mascarilla cuando me ponía enfermo en casa, por ella. Pero de ahí a llevarla en la calle, o ponerme ttos. experimentales, venga...


----------



## elmegaduque (10 Ene 2022)

Es algo totalmente provocado cuyos efectos son los previstos y deseados por los amos de nuestros políticos.

Parón industrial, subida de precios, bajada de nivel de vida, más muerte, más paro, más ruina, agenda 2030 no tener nada y ser feliz.


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Ene 2022)

Trabajo en una asesoria, o lo que puta mierda que sea que haga.

Confirmo que la mierda rebosa, todo dios dando positivo. Algun gilipollas creo que hasta se hace el test de embazazo y le da positivo.

Lo mejor de todo la TGSS y el INSS cerrados desde hace mas de dos años, todo por certificado digital y a pelearse con el puto ordenador.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Es algo totalmente provocado cuyos efectos son los previstos y deseados por los amos de nuestros políticos.
> 
> Parón industrial, subida de precios, bajada de nivel de vida, más muerte, más paro, más ruina, agenda 2030 no tener nada y ser feliz.



Es posible, sí. Sobre todo afectará a los pequeños palilleros para que los grandes como Amazon se queden con todo.

El liberalismo, todos competir en igualdad y tal. Mis cojones. El fuerte pisando al débil, como siempre, y el Estado haciendo algo peor que no regular: regular (o no regular) a favor de los poderosos y no del pueblo.


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues yo refiero seguir ante todo el mundo sin vacunar y sin pedir la baja esta, por 7 días de mierda sigo siendo un purasangre ante los ojos de mis compañeros funcis trivacunados.





Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y en la administración hay alguien? Porque si en el sector privado hay aluvión de bajas, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que habrá en el público.



Certificado digital y no moleste.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Trabajo en una asesoria, o lo que puta mierda que sea que haga.
> 
> Confirmo que la mierda rebosa, todo dios dando positivo. Algun gilipollas creo que hasta se hace el test de embazazo y le da positivo.
> 
> Lo mejor de todo la TGSS y el INSS cerrados desde hace mas de dos años, todo por certificado digital y a pelearse con el puto ordenador.



Pues con lo bien hechas que están las webs de la SS y similares... hasta a mí como desarrollador web me cuesta, y eso cuando funciona.

Pero que la automatización es muy buena y tal.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Pues con lo bien hechas que están las webs de la SS y similares... hasta a mí como desarrollador web me cuesta, y eso cuando funciona.
> 
> Pero que la automatización es muy buena y tal.



Están mal hechas aposta. Es lo que dicen en petit comité los funcis del gremio.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Están mal hechas aposta. Es lo que dicen en petit comité los funcis del gremio.



Pues también puede ser, tiene su lógica.


----------



## Gigatr0n (10 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nadie se podría haber imaginado jamás que en el pais del Lazarillo y el Buscón osease de la picaresca podría suceder algo así.
> 
> Llamas al centro médico, dices que te has hecho un pacotest y que pone que has pillado el covisidra asintomático y tienes tus días de baja laboral sin ni siquiera mirarte, que podría haber salido mal
> 
> Saludos.



A ver peperro de mierda, NI PUTA IDÉA tienes de lo que es trabajar, saco sebo... IJOPUTA!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Ene 2022)

El papayatests repartiendo más vacaciones que el cuponazo de la ONCE.

Y lo mejor: un test aleatorio con un 50% de probabilidades de que te toque. Con cinco tests alguno sale positivo seguro!


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nadie se podría haber imaginado jamás que en el pais del Lazarillo y el Buscón osease de la picaresca podría suceder algo así.
> 
> Llamas al centro médico, dices que te has hecho un pacotest y que pone que has pillado el covisidra asintomático y tienes tus días de baja laboral sin ni siquiera mirarte, que podría haber salido mal
> 
> Saludos.



Pero no habia que hacerse un PCR para confirmar? O puedes llamar, decir eso y ya? Te sacas un pase covid con eso. o una baja? Joder...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Ene 2022)

neofiz dijo:


> 5 o más autobajas, sin tests habrian venido a currar y curiosamente todos de oficina. Ni las peores epidemias de gripe.
> 
> Y encima teletrabajan que o estas de baja o trabajas. Pues las dos cosas. El covid les permite teletrabajar y estar de baja a la vez.
> 
> La empresa se ahorra en sueldos y cotizaciones y los currantes trabajan igual. Yo no se nada pero huelo el fraude de lejos, el primer fraude de sanidad de regalar bajas a gente que no tiene fiebre ni mocos ni dolor de cabeza. El segundo de la empresa de aceptar su teletrabajo y su baja por covid.




Solo por aclarar que las cotizaciones se pagan siempre por la empresa. Si, si está dado de baja, también. 

El sueldo con el cobi se Palma un día de nómina y si complementas pues el 25% que falta los días que Sean. 

aparte qye el despiporro de cuadrar las bajas y si se cae personal clave, es una pérdida de eficiencia bestial. 


Las bajas salen muy caras, las de verdad vale, pero las falsas….


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (10 Ene 2022)

Industria?


----------



## ArmiArma (10 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Por supuesto!



OJO a ese tema, los hdlgp de las administraciones vascas ya no lo dan si el positivo ha sido con prueba de antígenos y no PCR, lo que ya solo se hace vía privada que luego reportan


----------



## inteño (10 Ene 2022)

¿De la industria de género? Es la única que queda hoy en España.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Ene 2022)

autobajismo manda

ellos crearon el monstruo ahora que se lo coman

COVILERDOS


----------



## ArmiArma (10 Ene 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Mientras tanto "algunos" se frotan las manos con las ganancias de las pruebas.
> Uno se hace la prueba, dice que es positivo y ya tiene el pasaporte para que le dejen en paz durante seis meses.



Mirar bien eso que en el PV lo han cambiado y solo con antigenos positivo ya no te lo dan aún hecho en centro oficial. También han cambiado los tiempos y ahora pasadas no sé si dos o tres semanas ya dicen que sí te puedes kakunar


----------



## Topedelagama (10 Ene 2022)

Tengo 3 empleados, el mayor es Covidiota supremo y de baja, los otros dos jóvenes remando y cubriendo al Covidiota, yo desde que empecé la actividad nunca de baja y menos en liquidación de impuestos, los autónomos no tenemos derecho a estar de baja.


----------



## samaruc (10 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Están mal hechas aposta. Es lo que dicen en petit comité los funcis del gremio.



Ahora ya no tanto.

Se les ha dado un buen lavado de cara y ahora es como un millón de veces más intuitiva.





__





Inicio







portal.seg-social.gob.es





Y para profesionales el CASIA







La atención presencial está reducida a los casos estrictamente necesarios.

Si hasta te puedes identificar con un puto selfie.









Cómo identificarte por selfie en la Seguridad Social sin certificado digital ni sistema clave


Vamos a explicarte cómo funciona el reconocimiento por selfie de la Seguridad Social, un sistema de identificación que te va a ayudar a realizar algunos...




www.xataka.com





Para algo bueno que ha traido el bicho este...



ddeltonin dijo:


> Certificado digital y no moleste.







__





Conozca los 4 canales para realizar trámites telemáticamente con la Seguridad Social sin certificado digital Cómo solicitar cita previa para pensiones y otras prestaciones de la Seguridad Social Conozca el estado de su solicitud del IMV Qué es el número de la Seguridad Social y dónde obtenerlo Guía sobre el nuevo complemento a la infancia del IMV Todos los trámites para dar de alta a un beneficiario a la Seguridad Social Consulte el estado de su solicitud de prestación identificándose vía sms Estos serán los importes del Ingreso Mínimo Vital en 2022 Ya está abierto el plazo para solicitar cita previa para la presentación presencial de la Renta Así quedan las pensiones para 2022 Cómo pedir el nuevo complemento para reducir la brecha de género junto a la solicitud de su pensión Ya puedes simular tu futura jubilación identificándote a través de sms - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


Conozca los 4 canales para realizar trámites telemáticamente con la Seguridad Social sin certificado digital 02/11/2021 Trámites Si necesita solicitar una pensión o prestación de la Seguridad...




revista.seg-social.es





Hay pequeños desajustes sin importancia









Los graduados sociales denuncian las graves deficiencias en la operativa de la TGSS | El Jurista


El Colegio de Graduados Sociales de Barcelona, Girona y Lleida, se ha dirigido a los máximos responsables políticos, para denunciar graves deficiencias en la operativa de la TGSS, así como, exigir que se dote a este Organismo de los medios económicos, técnicos y humanos necesarios para pueda...




www.eljurista.eu





Derivados de la resistencia al cambio y la inercia de permanecer en la zona de confort de que el puto funsivago te ponga al día y te solucione los problemas (que es la principal queja del nuevo sistema, la falta del calor humano del vuelva Vd mañana, es que hay gente pa tó) pero al final de la corrida pasará como en la banca y ya, con todos los trámites electrónicos, se solventará la falta de funcivagos por no reposición.


----------



## PORRON (10 Ene 2022)

Enserio llamando simplemente y diciendo que eres positivo te Dan de baja sin comprobar nada?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (10 Ene 2022)

Conozco a más de uno que se ha ido con el pcr de un vecino y zasss vacaciones de 10 días más


----------



## Charlatan (10 Ene 2022)

automono dijo:


> se necesitaban subir los positivos, no existe mejor forma que con este sistema.
> A la septima ola, automaticamente todos los que terminen en numero par el dni seran declarados positivos.



hombre,la vacuna infantil es un fracaso............


----------



## snoopi (10 Ene 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El papayatests repartiendo más vacaciones que el cuponazo de la ONCE.
> 
> Y lo mejor: un test aleatorio con un 50% de probabilidades de que te toque. Con cinco tests alguno sale positivo seguro!



Ni eso.

Te apuntas y ya


----------



## McLovin (10 Ene 2022)

Las ya famosas bajaciones españolas. En el país con más caraduras por metro cuadrado, como se te ocurre que las bajas se den solo diciendo que has dado positivo en el pacotest de Ali Express?

Autobajas? ¿En España? ¿Estamos locos? Por dios...

Está claro que lo que quieren es que figuren cuantos más positivos mejor, a toda costa. Nunca un Gobierno ha meado tanto en la boca de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## al loro (10 Ene 2022)

Los autónomos son inmunes al covid, totalmente..


----------



## Critikalspanish (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## 999999999 (10 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y en la administración hay alguien? Porque si en el sector privado hay aluvión de bajas, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que habrá en el público.




Con un poco de suerte hay más bajas en la privada...

En mi curro sólo 1 en mi oficina


----------



## Beto (10 Ene 2022)

Si lo raro es que no vendan tests con resultados positivos en wallapop. O negativos, que sirven para todo también


----------



## thanos2 (11 Ene 2022)

Sabéis esas escenas de películas en que empiezan a explotar cargas explosivas sincronizadas y van sucediéndose a un ritmo casi milimétrico, con una música de ópera de fondo, y todo va a cámara lenta?

Pues eso mismo han hecho


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2022)

Gente sana en cuarentena jodiendo la economía y por lo tanto la vida, porque la economía es la vida. La economía es poder comprar un frigorífico que se te ha estropeado, o que te hagan una reparación, etc. Los rojos jodiendo la economía a tope con la farsa covidiana.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (11 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Si lo raro es que no vendan tests con resultados positivos en wallapop. O negativos, que sirven para todo también



Ya vienen con el positivo de fábrica. Los timotest son eso, un fraude.


----------



## Neiklot (11 Ene 2022)

En la tele te lo venderan como consecuencia de los que no se pinchan.
Y si, mucha gente aprovecha para pillarse la baja por la cara. (Valiendose del mismo test de la risa que reaspaldan "nuestras autoridades")


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ene 2022)

En un país lleno de perros y vagos que no quieren trabajar no entiendo que hagan estas normas . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (11 Ene 2022)

Ómicron dispara un 609% las bajas laborales en Tarragona


Usted lo estará viendo en su propia empresa. A las vacaciones de Navidad se ha añadido una cascada de ausencias por Covid-19; casos leves, en general,...




www.diaridetarragona.com


----------



## PedrelGuape (11 Ene 2022)

Esto es bueno, mucho rojo y/o covidiota.

Este país solo lo arregla la selección natural. Mas psoe, hambre, piojos y cacunas son la solución.

El gran reset es necesario, somos demasiados para tan poco planeta y la mayoría medio bobos.

Acelerar la ruína erconómica y votar socialismo es el camino a seguir para hacer del mundo un lugar mejor, aprovechar los recursos naturales y que el mal se autoelimine solo.


----------



## 999999999 (11 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No deben haberse enterado...



Se han enterado de sobra, pero ni son tan gilipollas ni tan sinvergüenzas como tú

Cree el ladrón que todo el mundo es de su condición


----------



## Dr. Oldman (11 Ene 2022)

Es lo que tiene convertir una gripe en un estado de terror a traves del miedo.


----------



## sirpask (11 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Que haya tanta gente dándose de baja por un catarro invernal es insostenible y hay que cortarlo de raíz.



Negacionista!!!!, Antivacunas!!!! Populista!!!

Y asi con todo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (11 Ene 2022)

Alguna migaja tenía que dejar la coronavirus a los remeros.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 Ene 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Esto es bueno, mucho rojo y/o covidiota.
> 
> Este país solo lo arregla la selección natural. Mas psoe, hambre, piojos y cacunas son la solución.
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente convencido de ello,el problema es que las elites nos estaan arrastrando a todos. 
No sé porque no paran de tocar los cojones si ya tienen el digamos 75% de occidentales pinchados.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Ya vienen con el positivo de fábrica. Los timotest son eso, un fraude.



Te aseguro que es así. También los pcrs del 2020 y 21.
Verificado ya que se mandaron a analizar sin pasar el palito por ninguna nariz.. Unos venian con positivo y otros con negativo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> A eso me refiero, y quién son sus amos? Los que tienen dinero, o sea los empresarios, y a esos no les conviene tanta baja.



Sus amos son blackrock y vanguard no empresarios paco.


----------



## Okjito (11 Ene 2022)

Lo repito de nuevo; en mi fábrica estamos ya por encima del máximo de ETTs que dicta el convenio. Ahora mismo la fábrica está viva con crios de 21 años que en cuanto la máquina no vaya muy fina corren alto riesgo de perder un brazo. No formación = Accidente. Mientras, los que saben están en su casita. 10 días


----------



## jaimitoabogado (11 Ene 2022)

Tonto el que no coja la baja


----------



## sopelmar (11 Ene 2022)

El recibo de la luz que me llega por carta los 5 primeros dias de cada mes, todavía en enero no me ha llegado y estamos a martes 11 leyendo este hilo entiendo porque


----------



## Oligofrenico (11 Ene 2022)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Los 3 albañiles que tenía en casa esta mañana para reparar el tejado, han llamado a uno de ellos por rastreo y ya son los 3 positivo, no han venido esta tarde, 7 días parada la obra, me cago en su puta madre joder



Prepárate a que te llamen a ti


----------



## el ejpertoc (11 Ene 2022)

Os voy a contar un caso;

5 personas quedan para cenar.
Cuatro están vacuñados y uno es pura sangre.
Una de ellas, una chica, asiste a la cena con síntomas (lo típico dolor de garganta malestar un poco de fiebre).

A los pocos días todos están con síntomas.
Y todos se hacen los test y los PCR. 
Pues bien después de hacerse varias pruebas cada uno todos los que estaban vacunados dan positivos en los test y el único que no estaba vacunado en todas las pruebas que se hace da negativo.

La persona que da negativo que no está vacunado repito que sí que tenía síntomas.

Conclusión;
El que se ha metido la pócima en el cuerpo ese está podrido por dentro
Y los pura sangre están sanos sanotes


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Ene 2022)

All que inventó el negocio de los test de antígenos en las farmacias había que darle el premio Nobel de economía. Y encima se los compramos a los chinos, que están ganando la guerra sin disparar un solo tiro.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Se han enterado de sobra, pero ni son tan gilipollas ni tan sinvergüenzas como tú
> 
> Cree el ladrón que todo el mundo es de su condición



Yo no he pedido una baja en mi vida. Además, si los funcionarios no las piden es porque les cuesta dinero, y de todos modos pueden "teleNOtrabajar" y es lo mismo que si estuvieran de baja.


----------



## Picard (11 Ene 2022)

Miércoles dijo:


> Yo estoy gestionando 30 bajas, casualidades el primer Lunes laboral después de las vacaciones de Navidac.



Son las bajaciones amigo!


----------



## CommiePig (11 Ene 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Conozco a más de uno que se ha ido con el pcr de un vecino y zasss vacaciones de 10 días más



por eso, a pesar de todo lo que SIEMPRE hacen cuando ganan, gana la pso

daño eterno para Españita


----------



## samaruc (11 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo no he pedido una baja en mi vida. Además, si los funcionarios no las piden es porque les cuesta dinero, y de todos modos pueden "teleNOtrabajar" y es lo mismo que si estuvieran de baja.



Al contrario. De baja cobro más que de activo (imponderables de la base de cotización).

Por otra parte las bajas no se piden lo que se pide es el alta voluntaria y es el médico quien te tiene que valorar si estás en condiciones para trabajar normalmente o no.

Suerte la tuya que no te has encontrado con una limitación funcional (por ejemplo un esguince o una fractura si realizas oficios físicos) que te haya impedido realizar en condiciones normales tu trabajo según apreciación objetiva del facultativo.


----------



## A.Daimiel (11 Ene 2022)

Es curioso que en mi trabajo, funcionario, somos precisamente los no vacunados los que no cogemos las bajaciones. Que cosas


----------



## Xenofon (11 Ene 2022)

En mi trabajo hay muchísimas bajas también, pero ya las había de antes.

Tengo un compañero que al principio de todo esto fue al médico a que le diera la baja “por ser de riesgo y porque tenía miedo”. Cuatro meses estuvo sin venir.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Ene 2022)

Me parece de puta madre, es como una huelga encubierta contra el covidianismo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Ene 2022)

Esto está lleno de vagos y maleantes...


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Ene 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> En mi empresa no hace falta ni llamar al medico. Choni la tarde la cabalgata escribe a subjefa y la dice que marido y niña mayor positivos, y ella y niña pequeña negativos.
> 
> Pues la subjefa la dice que se quede en casa una semana por que en dos días sera positivo.
> 
> ...



Zapaterías Paco controla y les controlan mucho mejor todas historias que las grandes empresas, que suelen hacer lo que les sale de los cojones.


----------



## SCDL (11 Ene 2022)

Se sabe si algun autonomo se hizo el autotest?


----------



## Xenofon (11 Ene 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, es como una huelga encubierta contra el covidianismo.



No lo veas como un acto de rebeldía o ingeniosa picaresca porque son simplemente caraduras.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Ene 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> En mi empresa no hace falta ni llamar al medico. Choni la tarde la cabalgata escribe a subjefa y la dice que marido y niña mayor positivos, y ella y niña pequeña negativos.
> 
> Pues la subjefa la dice que se quede en casa una semana por que en dos días sera positivo.
> 
> ...



Igual que en Siemens


----------



## snoopi (11 Ene 2022)

SCDL dijo:


> Se sabe si algun autonomo se hizo el autotest?



A ver, te llaman y dices que teneias sintomas el sabado y el lunes te hicistes el test cuando abrieron las farmacias.

Que has dado positivo y te contaran los 7 dias de aislamiento desde el sabado (que nadie va a controlar) y si necesitas la baja.

Habla con dos mascarillas puestas para q se te note la voz tomada o 3.

Y ya con eso te apuntan como infectado. 

El fin de semana vere si me deja descargar el pasaporte para 6 meses


----------



## snoopi (11 Ene 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, es como una huelga encubierta contra el covidianismo.



A mi , ademas de pagarme, si me regalan el pasaporte 6 meses para toda la familia, mes despollo vivo del asunto hasta despues dle verano


----------



## samaruc (11 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Zapaterías Paco controla y les controlan mucho mejor todas historias que las grandes empresas, que suelen hacer lo que les sale de los cojones.



En todos lados cardan lana y en mi casa a patadas.

Fijo que este de la noticia es florero de los que presumen de dar al remo a ritmo de boga de ariete






La cara B del teletrabajo: no tener wifi y cambiar de residencia avalan el despido


Ratificada la declaración de procedencia del despido disciplinario de un trabajador por saltarse las normas (protocolo de actuación) en materia de teletrabajo...




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Domm (11 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La avalancha de bajas laborales por el Covid frena ya la producción industrial
> 
> 
> La pandemia de Covid-19 sigue haciendo estragos en la economía. La avalancha de bajas laborales que se están produciendo tras la llegada de la variante ómicron, más allá de sus connotaciones para la salud de los trabajadores, está empezando a tener consecuencias graves para el funcionamiento de...
> ...



¿Qué otra cosa se puede esperar de un país tan ridículo que acepta que un hombre sea una "mujer" sólo porque así lo dice?

Si alguien no quiere ir a trabajar cuenta un cuento chino de que estuvo "en contacto" con un "infectado" o algo por el estilo et voilà, días libres pagados. Y con eso de la estabilidad laboral inmerecida no hay ni cómo despedir a tanto caradura que repite la jugada una y otra vez.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Ene 2022)

Xenofon dijo:


> No lo veas como un acto de rebeldía o ingeniosa picaresca porque son simplemente caraduras.



Sí, pero pongámonos resultadistas: esos caraduras están revelando las inconsistencias e insostenibilidad de esta mierda. Da igual que lo hagan por jeta o por rebeldía, están contribuyendo a tumbar el castillo de naipes.


----------



## Xenofon (11 Ene 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Sí, pero pongámonos resultadistas: esos caraduras están revelando las inconsistencias e insostenibilidad de esta mierda. Da igual que lo hagan por jeta o por rebeldía, están contribuyendo a tumbar el castillo de naipes.



En eso coincido contigo.


----------



## elmegaduque (11 Ene 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> .....
> 
> 5 personas quedan para cenar.
> Cuatro están vacuñados y uno es pura sangre.
> Una de ellas, una chica,.....



La conclusión que yo saco sólo es apta en el subforo de veteranos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (11 Ene 2022)

40% del centro de salud en Tenerife de baja por "covid" 

Voy a llamar hoy, a ver que me cuentan.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (11 Ene 2022)

No se is pedirla yo tmabien


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (11 Ene 2022)

En Cataluña, sólo hay llamar por telefono a una farmacia, decir el DNI de la persona que quiere dar de baja, y la propia farmacia te da de baja sin comprobar identidad ni síntomas. 

Puedes dar de baja también a amigos, primos, o cualquiera, solo hay que buscar su DNI en internet. 

Voy a ver si doy de baja a Pedro Sanchez 10 días.


----------



## chortinator (11 Ene 2022)

Yo tenia que trabajar el 27 y 28 de diciembre.... 

asi que me hice una autobaja, estuve desde el 27 de diciembre hasta ayer de baja


----------



## chortinator (11 Ene 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> En mi empresa no hace falta ni llamar al medico. Choni la tarde la cabalgata escribe a subjefa y la dice que marido y niña mayor positivos, y ella y niña pequeña negativos.
> 
> Pues la subjefa la dice que se quede en casa una semana por que en dos días sera positivo.
> 
> ...




Voy a ver si cuela en mi empresa y en una semana me vuelvo a pillar otra semana de vacaciones


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Ene 2022)

La ruina del Estado es mi nutrición.


----------



## chicken (11 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Sus amos son blackrock y vanguard no empresarios paco.



Grandes fondos de inversión controlados, en gran parte, por individuos que practican la religión mosaica.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La avalancha de bajas laborales por el Covid frena ya la producción industrial
> 
> 
> La pandemia de Covid-19 sigue haciendo estragos en la economía. La avalancha de bajas laborales que se están produciendo tras la llegada de la variante ómicron, más allá de sus connotaciones para la salud de los trabajadores, está empezando a tener consecuencias graves para el funcionamiento de...
> ...



A tirar de ETTs que hay mucho paro juvenil.


----------



## amanciortera (11 Ene 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> En Cataluña, sólo hay llamar por telefono a una farmacia, decir el DNI de la persona que quiere dar de baja, y la propia farmacia te da de baja sin comprobar identidad ni síntomas.
> 
> Puedes dar de baja también a amigos, primos, o cualquiera, solo hay que buscar su DNI en internet.
> 
> Voy a ver si doy de baja a Pedro Sanchez 10 días.



UNA FARMACIA NO PUEDE OTORGAR BAJAS


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (11 Ene 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> UNA FARMACIA NO PUEDE OTORGAR BAJAS



Pues ahora si, querido amigo. Simplemente se comunica a la Generalitat y con el código es suficiente para no ir a trabajar.


----------



## amanciortera (11 Ene 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Pues ahora si, querido amigo. Simplemente se comunica a la Generalitat y con el código es suficiente para no ir a trabajar.



Entonces lo comunica y el servicio de salud correspondiente la emite sin contrastar,,,,,,,,,,muy bien, vivan las BAJACIONES, hasta el colapso


----------



## ikergutierrez (11 Ene 2022)

10 dias sin trabajar y a la vuelta, pase covid sin pinchazos, ya que los que hayan pasado la enfermedad son inmunes (y esta vez de verdad).


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (11 Ene 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Entonces lo comunica y el servicio de salud correspondiente la emite sin contrastar,,,,,,,,,,muy bien, vivan las BAJACIONES, hasta el colapso



Asi es. De locos. Quieren joder la economía del país, con esos BAJAMATIC


----------



## amanciortera (11 Ene 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Asi es. De locos. Quieren joder la economía del país, con esos BAJAMATIC



pues ayudemos, a ver si arde todo de una puta vez, yo mañana me pillo mi bajamatic, hasta semana santa que se olviden de mi


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ene 2022)

Que no se quejen cuando les sustituyan por inmigrantes


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (11 Ene 2022)

Y la cara de pringaos que se nos queda al resto que?


----------



## Turgot (11 Ene 2022)

He pedido un credito, para irme de bajaciones


----------



## Stalkeador (11 Ene 2022)

Esa mierda de test canta más que Pavarotti en vida.

Hay gente haciéndose uno al día o varios hasta que cante BINGO y le regale una semana de vacaciones pagadas, por la puta jeta.


----------



## Nazan (11 Ene 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> En mi empresa no hace falta ni llamar al medico. Choni la tarde la cabalgata escribe a subjefa y la dice que marido y niña mayor positivos, y ella y niña pequeña negativos.
> 
> Pues la subjefa la dice que se quede en casa una semana por que en dos días sera positivo.
> 
> ...



Entre charos no hay cornadas?
En mi curro igual


----------



## samaruc (11 Ene 2022)

*Obligación de reintegro*
_
Las personas que hayan percibido indebidamente prestaciones de la Seguridad Social vendrán obligadas a reintegrar su importe.
Quienes, por acción u omisión, hayan contribuido a posibilitar dichas percepciones, responderán subsidiariamente con los perceptores del reintegro de las mismas, salvo buena fe probada.
La obligación de reintegro del importe de las prestaciones indebidamente percibidas prescribirá a los 4 años, contados a partir de la fecha de su cobro, o desde que fue posible ejercitar la acción para exigir su devolución, con independencia de la causa que originó la percepción indebida, incluidos los supuestos de revisión de las prestaciones por error imputable a la Entidad gestora.






Seguridad Social: Obligaciones


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es




_
No se podía de saber









En proceso hasta 500.000 reclamaciones por cobros indebidos en los ERTE


Según cálculos sindicales. El SEPE mantiene silencio sobre los cobros indebidos en estos expedientes y los trabajadores afectados. Hasta un millón y medio habría sufrido alguna irregularidad




www.larazon.es













Cobro indebido de una pensión: así reclama la Seguridad Social el dinero


Cobrar indebidamente una pensión es ilegal y la Seguridad Social tiene establecido por ley un procedimiento para recuperar el dinero.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Ene 2022)

Menudo pitorreo...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (15 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> A mi , ademas de pagarme, si me regalan el pasaporte 6 meses para toda la familia, mes despollo vivo del asunto hasta despues dle verano



¿como fue lo del pasaporte?


----------



## Ozymandias (15 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No ha ido ni el que abre la puerta. Con eso te lo digo todo.



Y nadie lo ha notado, para lo que hacen


----------



## snoopi (15 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> ¿como fue lo del pasaporte?



Ayer era mi ultimo dia de cuarentena, dicen que son 11 dias para descargarlo . Asi que ayer se supone que acabe el 7 hoy es el 8.....ya te dire


----------



## ka&an (15 Ene 2022)

Nazan dijo:


> Entre charos no hay cornadas?
> En mi curro igual



Entre estas no. Se necesitan, se cubren, se tapan.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ene 2022)

La nueva variante se llamará *Picaresca*.


----------

